# Travel In the Aftermath



## ozboz (3 May 2020)

When it finally becomes easier to travel I was listening to some bods discussing air travel , we probably all know the hassle going airside at airports to combat terrorism, does anyone else think that at every possible point of entry to a Country , it should become incumbent of the all Countries to test in some way to check/test all passengers and crew etc , 
It would be more time consuming but as is with terrorism a very necessary evil


----------



## Slick (3 May 2020)

Got to be honest and say I've lost all appetite for air travel and don't think I'm the only one despite having 2 trips booked for later in the year. I reckon Michael O'Leary got it right when he said it will take 2 years to get back to anywhere near what they would consider normal. There was also talk of going much further than testing on Marr this morning, quarantine was mentioned although how realistic an option it was is anyone's guess. Apparently the science before the virus hit was don't quarantine but once it's under control you have to protect your borders and that is now an option. Testing will maybe become the least of our worries.


----------



## fossyant (3 May 2020)

I won't be travelling by air for a very long time, just can do without the hassle that will be there, and a worry that an 'outbreak' could strand you overseas, with insurance companies probably having a CV19 exemption going forward.

We'll still be socially isolating at our caravan once more travel is allowed.


----------



## twentysix by twentyfive (3 May 2020)

Slick said:


> Got to be honest and say I've lost all appetite for air travel and don't think I'm the only one despite having trips booked



You aren't the only one. I've lost the faith too. Not sure if I'll get my money back either. But that latter is the least of it.

Maybe travel would be OK is we all wore NASA style space suits?


----------



## Smudge (3 May 2020)

I had enough of air travel a long time ago, 2006 was my last flight. Wont be doing it again.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 May 2020)

I think that if/when this is over the British tourism industry,which has obviously taken a battering, will benefit a lot from the decline in peoples lust for foreign travel. Hopefully travelling all over the world to not quite so safe places just for the sake of it and even globalisation to an extent will be curtailed.


----------



## Beebo (3 May 2020)

We were having the same discussion last night. 
We won’t be going anywhere this year. Imagine getting quarantined on day 13 of a 14 night holiday. Or not being able to get back at all. The risk just isn’t worth it with 2 kids.


----------



## Beebo (3 May 2020)

Holiday hotels would also be terrible. Everyone touching surface. 
Imagine an all inclusive restaurant with 2m social distancing its impossible to do.


----------



## vickster (3 May 2020)

Coronavirus: What global travel may look like ahead of a vaccine https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-52450038


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 May 2020)

Slick said:


> Got to be honest and say I've lost all appetite for air travel and don't think I'm the only one despite having 2 trips booked for later in the year. I reckon Michael O'Leary got it right when he said it will take 2 years to get back to anywhere near what they would consider normal. There was also talk of going much further than testing on Marr this morning, quarantine was mentioned although how realistic an option it was is anyone's guess. Apparently the science before the virus hit was don't quarantine but once it's under control you have to protect your borders and that is now an option. Testing will maybe become the least of our worries.



Quarantine would kill travel for holidays unless it was based on some quantifiable measure such as you have a temperature etc.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 May 2020)

I've always said that by far,the worst part of a 'foreign holiday' is not so much the flying there,more the thought of your return journey. For me it spoilt my holiday. After we'd/i'd reached the half way stage of for example a fortnight in Portugal, the worry of having a bad airport experience would kick in. I'm not scared of flying at all. What worried me was the thought of missing the flight home,usually due to some dozy idiot who wasn't there at their hotel on time for the coach to take us to the airport,meaning it was a case of get off the coach and run to the check in bit at the airport. Then there's always a drunken idiot,but i'm going off topic here so....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 May 2020)

I haven't travelled by air since 86, I have never seen the need to travel abroad for holidays, I am and have been against air travel the way it's been for sometime because of my environmental beliefs, I think we are greedy species that on the whole follows what is told is good, yet most of us here I belive know the damage CO2 ect is causing, yet many still choose to flew, (bloody things ruin many of my photos as well).


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 May 2020)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I think we are greedy species that on the whole follows what is told is good,


I agree! If any good has come out of this virus stuff it's that i now know and now feel comfortable that i'm not alone in shunning 'foreign holidays'/travel. I was often asked 'have you booked a holiday this year'? I'd reply,not but i can always just set off in my car and find a B&B somewhere. They'd look at you like you were simple. 'What, nothing nice then like Spain or Greece' they'd reply. I even found myself and sometimes still do, making stuff up just to pacify them. 'Er yes,i went to Portugal in April. It was ok'. I tell them.


----------



## Littgull (3 May 2020)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I haven't travelled by air since 86, I have never seen the need to travel abroad for holidays, I am and have been against air travel the way it's been for sometime because of my environmental beliefs, I think we are greedy species that on the whole follows what is told is good, yet most of us here I belive know the damage CO2 ect is causing, yet many still choose to flew, (bloody things ruin many of my photos as well).


I totally agree. Air travel for purely leisure reasons should be permanently curtailed to combat climate change. Travel abroad for leisure purposes should be by rail, sea, cycling, walking and only allowed by road if using a very low emission vehicle.
If people think the COVID lockdown restrictions are severe it is nothing to what is required right now to combat the effects of climate change.


----------



## screenman (3 May 2020)

Littgull said:


> I totally agree. Air travel for purely leisure reasons should be permanently curtailed to combat climate change. Travel abroad for leisure purposes should be by rail, sea, cycling, walking and only allowed by road if using a very low emission vehicle.
> If people think the COVID lockdown restrictions are severe it is nothing to what is required right now to combat the effects of climate change.



Yet many use the internet without thought of the damage it is doing, 2 wrongs etc.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 May 2020)

The decline of flying would not be a bad thing overall.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 May 2020)

'We're all in this together',though some more than others it seems!
Quite old news,but there's nothing like a globalist,environmentalist showing how hypocritical they can be!





https://www.contactmusic.com/bono/news/bono-pays-.1.500-to-get-forgotten-hat


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 May 2020)

Accy cyclist said:


> 'We're all in this together',though some more than others it seems!
> Quite old news,but there's nothing like a globalist,environmentalist showing how hypocritical they can be!
> View attachment 519672
> 
> https://www.contactmusic.com/bono/news/bono-pays-.1.500-to-get-forgotten-hat



Is he another of your heroes?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Yet many use the internet without thought of the damage it is doing, 2 wrongs etc.


Can you quantify this please, I believe my electricity is sourced from renewable energy (OVO), I think about everything I use or do to reduce CO2, I know how much my computer system uses, I have a pretty intensive graphics card for when I am using Photoshop, but it is set to sleep if away for more than 5 mins and screens after 2 mins, I don't use fans ect in the summer, though the computer could do with better cooling. We have two fridge freezers, one is really Sandra's and her sons, the other is mine in the shed, (not a great place), but if there is not much in it, it has bottles filled with water to keep it from over working when it's warm, I have made use of two second hand sheds, and one green house, the sheds were free, but needed a bit of TLC, the G.H. was £30, plus 200 or so for spares and base, I grow a lot of potatoes a particular type Sandra likes, I compost most garden waste and all food peelings, along with some cardboard ect. If I use a car it is to take Sandra shopping or bulk items, like cement bricks woods ect.
So no I don't have double standards, I am not perfect but I try to live by my convictions to leave as little damage as possible to the planet whilst i am here.


----------



## screenman (3 May 2020)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Can you quantify this please, I believe my electricity is sourced from renewable energy (OVO), I think about everything I use or do to reduce CO2, I know how much my computer system uses, I have a pretty intensive graphics card for when I am using Photoshop, but it is set to sleep if away for more than 5 mins and screens after 2 mins, I don't use fans ect in the summer, though the computer could do with better cooling. We have two fridge freezers, one is really Sandra's and her sons, the other is mine in the shed, (not a great place), but if there is not much in it, it has bottles filled with water to keep it from over working when it's warm, I have made use of two second hand sheds, and one green house, the sheds were free, but needed a bit of TLC, the G.H. was £30, plus 200 or so for spares and base, I grow a lot of potatoes a particular type Sandra likes, I compost most garden waste and all food peelings, along with some cardboard ect. If I use a car it is to take Sandra shopping or bulk items, like cement bricks woods ect.
> So no I don't have double standards, I am not perfect but I try to live by my convictions to leave as little damage as possible to the planet whilst i am here.



My point is you can always do more, I am not as perfect as you are that is for sure.


----------



## Accy cyclist (3 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Is he another of your heroes?


No,but no doubt he will be to some here on CC!


----------



## screenman (3 May 2020)

Is he the guy who owns the dog food company?


----------



## Beebo (3 May 2020)

I would be very happy with the government introducing a one return flight a year rule. 
This would be ample for most people. 

There must be thousands of people with holiday homes in Spain that will be unused this year.


----------



## screenman (3 May 2020)

Beebo said:


> I would be very happy with the government introducing a one return flight a year rule.
> This would be ample for most people.
> 
> There must be thousands of people with holiday homes in Spain that will be unused this year.



The latter I think must be quite sad, imagine working hard for a dream and having it snatched away, mind you maybe we are all getting a bit of that at the moment.


----------



## Phaeton (3 May 2020)

We have a flight booked for Florida in October, 7 of us, Wife, son, daughter, son in law, 2x grandkids & myself, it was going to be the big one & only as I have no desire to fly again, but this looks in jeopardy, but we are in limbo, I would love to cancel as I no longer want to go, I don't want to go to the US for the next 12 months, but until 'somebody' says we can't then we can't claim on the insurance.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 May 2020)

screenman said:


> My point is you can always do more, I am not as perfect as you are that is for sure.


No matter what we hold dear, will matter not a jot unless we have a sustainable planet, the thing is I am not sure we can reverse the damage, the planet would recover pretty quick from an incorrect ecological in balance if it were allowed to or managed right, the biggest thing that will be our downfall I belive is the damage plastics will do at microscopic levels, back as far as the 90's it had been noted that some plastics gave of pheromones that effect certain insects reproduction, but I did read a paper on certain bacteria that have evolved to break down plastics, so maybe there is a small glimmer, but that is nature trying to correct the in balance again.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> We have a flight booked for Florida in October, 7 of us, Wife, son, daughter, son in law, 2x grandkids & myself, it was going to be the big one & only as I have no desire to fly again, but this looks in jeopardy, but we are in limbo, I would love to cancel as I no longer want to go, I don't want to go to the US for the next 12 months, but until 'somebody' says we can't then we can't claim on the insurance.


This the problem, Sandra was book to fly to Jamica or one of the other islands back in Sept, she was flying with Thomas Cook, they went under the morning she was due to fly, but until notice came through that she didn't need to travel to the airport, she had to proceed as she was going, in hindsight it was probably best for her given her current mobilty issues, but her passport runs out this year and she say's she's not renewing it, so it was going to be her last trip abroad.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 May 2020)

Beebo said:


> I would be very happy with the government introducing a one return flight a year rule.
> This would be ample for most people.
> 
> There must be thousands of people with* holiday homes *in Spain that will be unused this year.


This is totally obscene, it is wrong and a total waste of earths resources when there is so much homelessness around the world, we have to find better ways to drive sustainable local economies, all us together as one united world, not a fractured one.


----------



## All uphill (3 May 2020)

I'm looking forward to more train and ferry journeys to family in the Netherlands and Ireland. Not cheap but it's a big bonus that I can take my bike.

I feel for families who are more widespread. No easy or green way to get from UK to Australia.


----------



## Rusty Nails (3 May 2020)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Can you quantify this please, I believe my electricity is sourced from renewable energy (OVO), I think about everything I use or do to reduce CO2, I know how much my computer system uses, I have a pretty intensive graphics card for when I am using Photoshop, but it is set to sleep if away for more than 5 mins and screens after 2 mins, I don't use fans ect in the summer, though the computer could do with better cooling. We have two fridge freezers, one is really Sandra's and her sons, the other is mine in the shed, (not a great place), but if there is not much in it, it has bottles filled with water to keep it from over working when it's warm, I have made use of two second hand sheds, and one green house, the sheds were free, but needed a bit of TLC, the G.H. was £30, plus 200 or so for spares and base, I grow a lot of potatoes a particular type Sandra likes, I compost most garden waste and all food peelings, along with some cardboard ect. If I use a car it is to take Sandra shopping or bulk items, like cement bricks woods ect.
> So no I don't have double standards, I am not perfect but I try to live by my convictions to leave as little damage as possible to the planet whilst i am here.



I am ready to be shot down in flames over this, but isn't the internet reliant on huge amounts of energy used by the IT companies and service providers to run their warehouses full of computers and servers? 

When I travel by bus, often almost empty, I personally use no fuel, but the bus uses rather a lot. So I am complicit.


----------



## Phaeton (3 May 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> I am ready to be shot down in flames over this, but isn't the internet reliant on huge amounts of energy used by the IT companies and service providers to run their warehouses full of computers and servers?


Yes, our network runs on around 50 online servers on 2 continents, for each server within the same datacentre is a slave server which does nothing other that replicate everything that the master server is currently doing, so that if the master fails it can take over immediately, then in the other datacentre across the globe there are another 2 slaves doing exactly the same, so that if we lose a datacentre then 1 of the servers will become master & the other remain as slave. So for the 50 online servers running, we actually have 200 servers, 3/4 of which do nothing be eat electricity & we are a miniscule company.


----------



## ozboz (3 May 2020)

All uphill said:


> I'm looking forward to more train and ferry journeys to family in the Netherlands and Ireland. Not cheap but it's a big bonus that I can take my bike.
> 
> I feel for families who are more widespread. No easy or green way to get from UK to Australia.



myself and family fall in this cat, Australia may as well be on Mars !
At least 20-22 hours flying time plus hanging around airports en-route , far from ideal ,


----------



## tom73 (3 May 2020)

Marr this morning in an interview with Michael Palin asked him about travel. 
His reply summed up how travel needs to be "travel less travel well" 
Travel as most know it won't be back for some time if at all. Much of Air travel was already already on it's knees.
The current situation has just speeded up the ongoing consolidation of much of the travel industry. 
Air travel is not my thing I find it totally boring I really do get cabin fever and see it as an unenjoyable experience. 
We holiday in the UK it's the dog holidays too what I'm looking forward to exploring even more of what we have to offer. 
If on two wheels then even better.


----------



## ozboz (3 May 2020)

tom73 said:


> Marr this morning in an interview with Michael Palin asked him about travel.
> His reply summed up how travel needs to be "travel less travel well"
> Travel as most know it won't be back for some time if at all. Much of Air travel was already already on it's knees.
> The current situation has just speeded up the ongoing consolidation of much of the travel industry.
> ...


I had already begun to take steps to travel more in the UK, bike packing , my first ride was supposed to be in Snowdonia at Easter , but alas ..... 
any way , Snowdonia will still be there , I want to do Holy Island to St Bees CtC , also lochs of Scotland , and Castles and Coasts Nouthumbria , 
There’s lot see ,


----------



## slowmotion (3 May 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Yes, our network runs on around 50 online servers on 2 continents, for each server within the same datacentre is a slave server which does nothing other that replicate everything that the master server is currently doing, so that if the master fails it can take over immediately, then in the other datacentre across the globe there are another 2 slaves doing exactly the same, so that if we lose a datacentre then 1 of the servers will become master & the other remain as slave. So for the 50 online servers running, we actually have 200 servers, 3/4 of which do nothing be eat electricity & we are a miniscule company.


I read somewhere that in three or four years time 20% of all the electricity generated worldwide would be used by internet servers.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 May 2020)

ozboz said:


> myself and family fall in this cat, Australia may as well be on Mars !
> At least 20-22 hours flying time plus hanging around airports en-route , far from ideal ,



Perth is down to 14 hours, but still a long flight


----------



## Slick (3 May 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Quarantine would kill travel for holidays unless it was based on some quantifiable measure such as you have a temperature etc.


Yeah definitely, I mentioned this to my sister in Florida as she is hoping we will be there in October but I can't see it myself as I think they will have quarantine but my poor BIL who is in the merchant navy and has already missed his leave rotation as he can't get back to the states but he would definitely do quarantine even if it meant completing it on both sides of the Atlantic.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (3 May 2020)

I don't think we're anywhere near being able to figure out the future of travel and tourism at the moment.

Never mind the fact that the global economy is crashing on a scale we don't fully comprehend yet, the effects are going to be wide and very, very varied.

Just taking camping as an example. I can see campgrounds going out of business in the short and long-term.

If campgrounds have to limit occupancy or expand facilities to satisfy social distancing costs will go up and access may be limited - regulars only, advance reservations only, market segmentation at the expense of the lower revenue segments.

Whereas stealth/wild camping may have been tolerated before it may not be in the future, especially without vaccinations. 

Even a trip to a village pub or restaurant may not be an option for visitors, unless for take away. If I've a restaurant that used to hold 50 people but now can only hold 20 and I have a choice to make between serving Mr & Mrs Regular Local or Mr. & Mrs. Tourist I know who I'll be serving. 

Even the idea of a "staycation" assumes that people have the money to spend on one and can be satisfied by what is on offer - which may be a very different "product" to what was on offer a year ago. 

Take that example and apply it to an industry as wide and varied as travel and tourism and it is impossible to predict what will happen.

Forgetting about tourism for a moment and considering non-recreational travel for a moment….. Lots of industry, especially agriculture, depend on "importing" labour at certain times of the year. That may not be possible, or when possible, will likely be a lot costlier in the future. That has an impact on the "home" places of the workers as well as the food supply in the "host" country. 

I'm currently in Mexico in a small town. The majority of men of working age work in the US for months at a time. If they can't travel to work there is no work here for them. In that scenario the future of this town is devastating. The impact of this type of situation will be replicated in many countries in this part of the world resulting in much instability and God knows what consequences down the line. 

I'm of the opinion that this is a great, once in a lifetime opportunity for the world to rebalance itself, I just hope we can take it.


----------



## Littgull (3 May 2020)

slowmotion said:


> I read somewhere that in three or four years time 20% of all the electricity generated worldwide would be used by internet servers.


But I do think there is a credible viewpoint that if electricity is used to facilitate use of the internet which results in many more people working from home then this will probably produce a net benefit for climate change rather than having all these people commuting to work and burning huge amounts of fuel. Video conferencing too instead of people travelling to meetings.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 May 2020)

Working from home where possible as a norm would be great. Even just having people work from home 50% of the time would have a tremendous impact on pollution and traffic. Plus if working from home becomes the norm for many it’ll be very disruptive to house prices with possible price crashes near London and gains elsewhere.

On another point on travel I think the length and timescales of supply chains will see drastic change after review of how well they’re working in this pandemic. A revival of UK manufacturing, particularly around PPE, would be a good outcome for example.


----------



## ozboz (3 May 2020)

the travel attire of the Future maybe ?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 May 2020)

slowmotion said:


> I read somewhere that in three or four years time 20% of all the electricity generated worldwide would be used by internet servers.


Renewable energy sources can account for more if the will is there, though not entirely green, Gen4 Nuclear Power Stations . there are several designs in the pipe line, however at the end of the day it is down to us to reduce.
Just have a look a CO2 since the 50's





It would be irresponsible to say other than a lot of this is from transport, but there are many factors, some say China is a big producer and so it is but per capita is no worse than the UK, the US and Australia rank as some of the highest per capita, and from what I hear about the Oz P.M. he is all for fossil fuels as they have large reserves.
We as people of the world have to take the responsibility and change our habits, other wise the little darlings that keep getting born may have no world by the time they are old, population is something we have to do something about, what made our species so incredibly successful may be its down fall.


----------



## IaninSheffield (5 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Yet many use the internet without thought of the damage it is doing





Nigelnaturist said:


> Can you quantify this





Rusty Nails said:


> I am ready to be shot down in flames over this, but isn't the internet reliant on huge amounts of energy used by the IT companies and service providers to run their warehouses full of computers and servers?


There's a relatively recent (fairly balanced?) Guardian article illustrating this and supporting what @Phaeton and @slowmotion say:


Phaeton said:


> So for the 50 online servers running, we actually have 200 servers, 3/4 of which do nothing be eat electricity & we are a miniscule company.





slowmotion said:


> I read somewhere that in three or four years time 20% of all the electricity generated worldwide would be used by internet servers.





Littgull said:


> But I do think there is a credible viewpoint that if electricity is used to facilitate use of the internet which results in many more people working from home then this will probably produce a net benefit for climate change rather than having all these people commuting to work and burning huge amounts of fuel. Video conferencing too instead of people travelling to meetings.


This may indeed be the case, but it's a complex issue. For example, would ten employees each working at their individual home make greater demands on the energy supply than if the same ten employees were in a single office? Is it the same for colder or warmer months? In different parts of the world?
The benefit from reduced (carbon consuming) travel might indeed outweigh other considerations ... but an alternative view might be to reduce the carbon consuming aspect of the travel, rather than the travel itself.
I'd be interested to see the TOTAL national energy consumption figures prior to, during and post crisis. We've travelled less for sure, but have we consumed less overall?


----------



## stoatsngroats (5 May 2020)

It’ll be interesting to see if we become globally, more involved with our own countries and cultures as a result, because international travel is definitely going to reduce (imho).
What the global population figures will do will be interesting to see, as we need a significant reduction (of humans) to improve the sustainable potential of this earth.
Regards ‘local’ travel (in each country) I’m optimistic that changes will be made by some, but maybe not enough people to make much of a difference.


----------



## IaninSheffield (5 May 2020)

Beebo said:


> I would be very happy with the government introducing a one return flight a year rule.
> This would be ample for most people.
> 
> There must be thousands of people with holiday homes in Spain that will be unused this year.


There's an interesting discussion around these issues in this podcast "(F)AIR MILES: the case for a frequent flyer tax", not least a progressive taxation system for frequent flyers.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (6 May 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> There's a relatively recent (fairly balanced?) Guardian article illustrating this and supporting what @Phaeton and @slowmotion say:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An average car produces 120.4grm of CO2 per Km, in 2017 average distance a day was 31.75Km, so roughly 3.75KG of CO2 per day per car (UK), 
In the last year and a half we as a household, 2 people home all the time one works full time, have produced approx 5.4KG of CO2 electric, and 16KG of Gas per day, so approx 21.4KG a day 

Just used this to work out a rough guide to what we produce.
https://www.carbonindependent.org/
This is the result





So we could do much better.


----------



## classic33 (7 May 2020)

Why is it only air travel that's a viable means of getting abroad? Why only checks at airports? Should not all ports be subject to the same rules. How many on a single ferry sailing compared to a single airliner?


----------



## Phaeton (7 May 2020)

Agree with you about ports etc. But as for for airlines it's speed of you're only going due 2 weeks 1 week travelling isn't fun


----------



## Slick (8 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Why is it only air travel that's a viable means of getting abroad? Why only checks at airports? Should not all ports be subject to the same rules. How many on a single ferry sailing compared to a single airliner?


We did the overnight ferry to NL last year and was hoping to do similar this year but after all those horror stories about cruise ships and how people were treated, I can't see me doing that for some time to come.


----------



## Beebo (8 May 2020)

Ferrys are massive and you aren’t crammed in sitting 3 inches from the same people for 3 hours. 
So it’s easier to do social distancing on a ferry, but I agree that it would also be an impossible task to deep clean a ferry after every crossing. 

And the cruise ship business is going to really suffer until a vaccine is found. Who in their right mind would risk getting trapped on a ship for a month.


----------



## Slick (8 May 2020)

Beebo said:


> Ferrys are massive and you aren’t crammed in sitting 3 inches from the same people for 3 hours.
> So it’s easier to do social distancing on a ferry, but I agree that it would also be an impossible task to deep clean a ferry after every crossing.
> 
> And the cruise ship business is going to really suffer until a vaccine is found. Who in their right mind would risk getting trapped on a ship for a month.


Narrow passageways and stairways would cause issues as they couldn't make them all one way, same with the stairs and trying to get breakfast would need to be of military precision. 
I do wonder who would take a cruise now?


----------



## vickster (8 May 2020)

Slick said:


> Narrow passageways and stairways would cause issues as they couldn't make them all one way, same with the stairs and trying to get breakfast would need to be of military precision.
> I do wonder who would take a cruise now?


My loony parents have booked one for next July...albeit just 10 days around the UK


----------



## Slick (8 May 2020)

vickster said:


> My loony parents have booked one for next July...albeit just 10 days around the UK


Definitely not just as bad around UK waters and I know some people love it but it wouldn't be me.


----------



## Slick (8 May 2020)

That said, I'm sure everything will be fine. 👍


----------



## Beebo (8 May 2020)

vickster said:


> My loony parents have booked one for next July...albeit just 10 days around the UK


14 months should be enough time you hope.


----------



## vickster (8 May 2020)

Beebo said:


> 14 months should be enough time you hope.


Indeed, I guess that’s what they thought! They’re meant to be going to the Isle of Wight in October (rescheduled from May)

I expect my holidays will be UK based this year. I’d still like to go visit my friend in Florida, who’s having a very rough time (should’ve been there this week), will need to see if that’s feasible / sensible! Maybe early next year


----------



## Phaeton (8 May 2020)

We've not been abroad for holidays in 15 years, apart from an extended business trip I did to Florida & the wife came with me, I really am not that bothered about going outside the UK, there are so many beautiful places here I haven't seen. We did IOW in March first time I'd ever been there, there's also IOM I have only spent 24 hours there back in the early 70's watching the race, although if I remember I slept a lot of it. Although we had/have Florida booked in October, but still waiting to see what happens with that one, I really don't want to go, but the wife is still up for it, I'd rather bump it into next year.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 May 2020)

Until we take our responsibility for the future very seriously now, this current situation will look like a picnic. 
I just read the doomsday glacier is melting 6x quicker than had been thought, I live 40 odd miles from the coast if sea levels rise by 32ft (if all the ice melts it could rise 2-300ft) I will be 3 milles from the coast with wonderful views of the North Sea. Though not likely in my life time possibly with in a 100 years, we can't wait for governments to change nor the those concerned with money, we have to change.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (8 May 2020)

Another record high CO2 level announced, 418ppm, compared with 1958 318ppm, what are the two notiably things that have happened in that time frame that could have seriously added to the levels, personel transport like cars, and increased air travel many just for holidays. Industry is another but it could work on energy from less fossil fuels, if not we just have to except a drop in living standards.


----------



## HMS_Dave (8 May 2020)

I agree in the need to reduce our consumption. I have all but give up the car. This was pre-lock down by the way and i haven't filled up since early February... My income comes from reviving old electronics destined for landfill and repairing old watches. We as a family are trying. However, how many are willing, in a position or able to give up their vehicle for example? I try not to preach either, what works for us may not for others and i don't feel it's down to me to convince them, i don't feel i'm innovative enough. I do think people ought to take personal responsibility for themselves and the climate they live in, in a sense that i don't believe the answer is going to be forcing people to change, You'll only be met with equal or more opposite resistance. I think drip feeding people with the knowledge required and having people far more intelligent than i come up with solutions for those who are reliant on high carbon solutions. On this point, it is already happening...


----------



## Salad Dodger (10 May 2020)

Personal view about travel in the aftermath of C19.
I will not fly anywhere in future. I don't like the crowds at airports, and I am a bit claustrophobic so I don't enjoy all being crammed together on a plane. So, for me, even short hop flights will not be an option.
I would consider travelling to Europe or maybe Ireland by ferry or tunnel, (not by tunnel to Ireland!) using my own car, but I do worry about the possibility of getting "stuck" somewhere if a second or third wave lockdown were to occur. So, for the foreseeable future I do not expect to make any trips overseas, but never say never.

My daughter is an avid traveller, and her holiday and long weekend plans are in disarray. She agrees that she would not like to fly in close confinement with lots of others at the moment, and appears to accept that in the long run flights will become dearer and probably less plentiful, so her number of trips abroad will be reduced. Then there is the possibility of having to go into quarantine on arrival abroad, or maybe upon her return to UK. Either renders a normal holiday impossible.
But the thing that worries her the most is not being able to get travel insurance, or at least not being able to get comprehensive cover for less than the cost of years holiday. Having had a couple of trips to hospital after accidents on foreign holidays, she would never go abroad without good cover, but that could prove to be the real stumbling block...


----------



## gbb (10 May 2020)

Personally, as someone who eagerly takes annual holiday abroad, i'm not sure I'd want to fly again until perhaps theres a vaccine at the very least and / or the virus has gone altogether...and that's seems a great shame if I'm honest.
Up thread, a few contributors have mentioned they dont enjoy the airports, the travel etc etc...we love it, almost every element of a holiday abroad, right from the moment you leave the house, it's as stressful as you either make it, or allow it to be. We have no problem with the boredom of sitting waiting in airports, theres always something or someone to watch and talk about. 
We holidayed extensively in this country when we had to and I always found you just didnt relax in the same way. You drive, you deal with traffic, you go into towns that look more or less like any other town in the UK, I always notice the difference between British folk holidaying abroad and at home, it's different, people relax more abroad.

I also agree, mentioned up thread, 1 holiday abroad annually is a reasonable limit peop,e should set themselves..bearing in in 2007 I flew distances that would take me almost twice round the planet...partly work, partly personal with my wife, I dread to think what my carbon footprint was like then. Looking in the skies now and seeing no aircraft trails is kinda satisfying, knowing the world is a healthier place without them
For us/me, a holiday abroad is sooo enlightening, relaxing, sometimes challenges and uncertainties that occur in a good way, different in so many ways to a holiday at home, it's a joy I will miss....for a year or two at least.


----------



## Brandane (10 May 2020)

I feel fortunate in that I did a lot of traveling in my youth, having lived abroad from the age of 5 to 16, then joining the Merchant Navy. Saw most of the world, and the parts I didn't see don't particularly appeal these days anyway. In recent years I've been quite happy to travel down to Portsmouth (a near 500 miles in a day pilgrimage from here!) then take my touring bike over to France and disappear for a week or two chasing the sun. I enjoy the change of culture, change of architecture, different language etc.. As @gbb posted above, unless you leave UK shores then most towns have a similarity about them and a somewhat boring familiarity. Every High Street has the same shops and commercial premises re-arranged in a different order. I share the view that the holiday abroad began at the airport. I loved the atmosphere and the chilled atmosphere once you were in the departure lounge (with the exception of London Gatwick; what is it with that place!), and I also loved flying. Something magical about arriving at a foreign airport too (with the exception of ANY airport in the USA and the unwelcoming, humourless staff).

I'm not sure how I will adapt to spending holidays in the UK, but in the grand scheme of things it's no big problem. I have a motorbike, a car, and some bicycles. I'm sure I'll manage to find some interesting parts of the UK that I can go and spend a few days in, exploring beyond those boring High Streets. I just hope the popular places don't become overrun with fellow Brits on holiday, and that prices don't go through the roof making them unaffordable. Time will tell. Interesting times ahead .


----------



## ozboz (10 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> Why is it only air travel that's a viable means of getting abroad? Why only checks at airports? Should not all ports be subject to the same rules. How many on a single ferry sailing compared to a single airliner?


I did mention in OP that all points of entry should be monitored, and if the two week quarantine should apply to all , I doubt it will happen though , business will want their goods etc , so drivers will just roll through regardless , but there is a way around that both sides of the Contintnent would benifit ,


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2020)

ozboz said:


> I did mention in OP that all points of entry should be monitored, and if the two week quarantine should apply to all , I doubt it will happen though , business will want their goods etc , so drivers will just roll through regardless , but there is a way around that both sides of the Contintnent would benifit ,


Air travel became the only method of travel being mentioned. 

The actual journey, there and back, may well have to be factored into future holidays, as it once was.


----------



## Fab Foodie (10 May 2020)

Until a couple weeks before lockdown I flew several times a week for business. Me and my 2 colleagues are now grounded and whilst we’re being paid and given project work to do we are wondering what will become of us. The factories we support have been closed but will start-up in June. It certainly won’t be business as usual.
I can’t remember flying so little for about 25 years.
Strangely I miss it....


----------



## gavgav (22 May 2020)

I’ve been thinking for a while, that air travel is becoming more hassle than it’s worth and I think the aftermath of this may tip the balance, for me.

I’ve been wanting to visit France more, for a while and do some cycling over there, so I think some trips over the water, or through the tunnel (never done that yet) might be in order


----------



## Beebo (23 May 2020)

gavgav said:


> I’ve been thinking for a while, that air travel is becoming more hassle than it’s worth and I think the aftermath of this may tip the balance, for me.
> 
> I’ve been wanting to visit France more, for a while and do some cycling over there, so I think some trips over the water, or through the tunnel (never done that yet) might be in order


I enjoy the excitement of a ferry, it’s so much more fun that the tunnel, but much slower. 
Eurotunnel is very good for social isolating because you never leave your car.
Eurostar is just like any other intercity rail service.


----------



## gavgav (23 May 2020)

Beebo said:


> I enjoy the excitement of a ferry, it’s so much more fun that the tunnel, but much slower.
> Eurotunnel is very good for social isolating because you never leave your car.
> Eurostar is just like any other intercity rail service.


Yes, I’ve enjoyed most of the ferry trips I’ve done. The exception was the catamaran, from Portsmouth. That motion didn’t agree with me, especially when a kid, sat near us, threw up! I had to head to the smoking area for the only bit of “fresh” air available


----------

